# # of units



## thoff778 (Jun 9, 2020)

Is there anywhere posted that you can find out how many units each site has? I feel like I'm chasing my tail trying to get a certain unit and it would help to know how many there are that I am chasing after....
Thanks


----------



## tony_i (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello and welcome!  Please find the attached file and hope it has the information you need.

Tony


----------



## thoff778 (Jun 9, 2020)

tony_i said:


> Hello and welcome!  Please find the attached file and hope it has the information you need.
> 
> Tony


Thanks for the info... Is there any place that shows how many of each unit, ie 1 bedrooms, 2 bedrooms


----------



## tony_i (Jun 9, 2020)

thoff778 said:


> Thanks for the info... Is there any place that shows how many of each unit, ie 1 bedrooms, 2 bedrooms


I have not seen one like that.  There are many WM owners here that may give you that answer. I acquire my WM membership last year.  There is the WM owners forum with lots of info and WM owners Facebook Group that is very active with over 17k members, you may want to check there too.

BTW, always request a waitlist as soon as possible for the unit and dates you want. I have gotten 2 of those, so it never hurts.

Good luck!


----------



## rhonda (Jun 9, 2020)

From Worldmark's own official website : Worldmark Unit Breakdown (PDF)


----------

